# Problems in Fife



## Fisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

If ever a council deserved respect its Fife Council.
Fife council started a system for two of their most popular carparks, Kingsbarns, and Elie.
In Kingsbarns they have 8 overnight places and at Elie they have 7.
You can spend two nights currently FOC.

Well we headed to the car park at Ruby Bay Elie on Wednesday morning 26th May.
When we arrived there was only 4 vans parked up. We took up designated space number 5.
Wednesday night was fine with only 6 vans, but one idiot decided no to park in a designated space. Well Thursday night I counted 19 vans. They simply ignored the signs regarding parking  in one of the designated spots. On Friday morning by 10 most had gone, leaving about 7 vans. 
We were leaving for Craigmead after tea, and what I witnessed that day was disgraceful.
We had idiots behind us with windbreakers out, table and chairs, and a barbie. They told my wife they had spent a week there in April, they were waiting for friends to come in their van, and both of then planned to spend the week in the carpark. By the time we had left there were about 15 vans. One idiot came in with his rear number plate completely obscured by a cover for his bikes on his bike rack.
We got to Craigmead at 7 on the Friday night, it was a different world, only us and two cars. We spent two great days there, did both the Lomond Hills, and enjoyed our visit to Falkland. We never saw another van there during our stay, but the carpark was busy during the day with cars. On Sunday morning the warden arrived to open the toilets, and we got chatting. Well it turns out that on Friday night there were over 30 vans at Elie. The locals were up in arms.

If Fife decide to close the barriers at Elie for the busy summer period particularly at weekends who could blame them.

Here are some shots I took on our trip.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 3, 2021)

The council just need to get tough. Put signs up telling people if not parked up in designated bays they will be asked to leave. It’s all about policing it properly. I think there’s more ar5ehole motor home owners out there than people think.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 3, 2021)

Much as I am loath to say it Fife Council need a TRO so they can fine the overstayers and the "I'll park where I like" brigade.  The problem is that they are likely to get a no overnight parking TRO rather than a designated parking TRO.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 3, 2021)

They need to get out and fine the ones taking the pee


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 3, 2021)

No more than I would expect in honesty..... 

Some folks 'entitled' attitude really really does stink


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Much as I am loath to say it Fife Council need a TRO so they can fine the overstayers and the "I'll park where I like" brigade.  The problem is that they are likely to get a no overnight parking TRO rather than a designated parking TRO.



The warden I spoke to at craigmeade was not to happy. His boss who I spoke to last year was contemplating what to do. He stated that they will start charging, and that this is being monitored. On that Friday night they opened an overspill carpark, and vans even parked there. They have a 2.4M barrier, all they have to do is close it. But I know for a fact that the manager is extremely reluctant to do this. He may even be a Motorhome owner himself, I got that impression chatting to him. They should charge £10 a night, and rigidly enforce the parking rules with fines. They have my full support to do that. I told the warden at Craigmead that I was raging angry at what was going on.


----------



## Jean (Jun 3, 2021)

We were there a fortnight ago and I have to say I felt so privilaged to spend the night there. There were more than 8 vans but still peaceful. What really got me was in the evening folk were letting their dogs run about and letting their dogs foul and not picking up. I ended up picking them up myself. It is such a beautiful place, it would be a shame if it was spoiled.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 3, 2021)

We were at Ruby Bay Tuesday night 25th - the silver Hymer down in bay 3.  We saw your van Wednesday morning.  Tuesday night was pretty quiet with only 6 vans parked up overnight.  However despite there being 8 designated spaces 2 of the vans were outside these bays!  On top of that one of these 2 vans had chairs out and a fire pit burning away!
To be fair some of the designated bays had cars parked in them until pretty late in the evening - I quite fancied your bay 5 but the cars parked there didn’t leave until gone 10pm.
So yes some motor-homers need to behave a lot better but car drivers could do with a bit of education as well!


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 3, 2021)

If this is happening then what are the council playing at, they set the rules they should enforce them. Overstay in a time limited car park in the car in Hull and you have a £100 fine slapped on you. All done with cctv cameras so no excuse about costs of staff out of hours.

If folk know thee place rent getting polled of pure they will get taken dvntge of, the majority of folk re greedy no matter what they my say


----------



## Boris7 (Jun 3, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> They need to get out and fine the ones taking the pee



I agree people should be considerate and play by the rules.

But fine them for what?





This sign isn’t a legally enforceable instruction, this is a polite notice asking you to obey by a list of suggested rules.

Wrong shape, wrong colour, wrong wording.

Now I agree you should stick to these rules or we will loose this facility, but any attempt to find will fall flat on its face.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 3, 2021)

Jean said:


> We were there a fortnight ago and I have to say I felt so privilaged to spend the night there. There were more than 8 vans but still peaceful. What really got me was in the evening folk were letting their dogs run about and letting their dogs foul and not picking up. I ended up picking them up myself. It is such a beautiful place, it would be a shame if it was spoiled.


Makes a nice pattern when spread over the w/screen or stuffed down the heater air vents.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 3, 2021)

We were at Elie on Saturday and all the overnight bays were filled by, probably the same people with windbreaks and awnings out. The car park was really full of motorhomes, we used the overspill carpark. It is such a shame that it gets abused. we had intended looking in at Kingsbarn as well but thought that it might be just as bad


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> We were at Ruby Bay Tuesday night 25th - the silver Hymer down in bay 3.  We saw your van Wednesday morning.  Tuesday night was pretty quiet with only 6 vans parked up overnight.  However despite there being 8 designated spaces 2 of the vans were outside these bays!  On top of that one of these 2 vans had chairs out and a fire pit burning away!
> To be fair some of the designated bays had cars parked in them until pretty late in the evening - I quite fancied your bay 5 but the cars parked there didn’t leave until gone 10pm.
> So yes some motor-homers need to behave a lot better but car drivers could do with a bit of education as well!



Tony the 7 bays are not only for us.
They are not Motorhome bays, they are overnight parking bays.
You are free to park anywhere from 0700 till 2000 
But I do take your point, it would help if those who don’t wish to stay overnight avoided parking in those bays.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> I agree people should be considerate and play by the rules.
> 
> But fine them for what?
> 
> ...



These signs are not the only ones, there are other signs giving more information.
But if we are not willing to abide by the spirit of what Fife are trying to do then they don’t need to find anyone, all they have to do is close the barrier.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 3, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> We were at Elie on Saturday and all the overnight bays were filled by, probably the same people with windbreaks and awnings out. The car park was really full of motorhomes, we used the overspill carpark. It is such a shame that it gets abused. we had intended looking in at Kingsbarn as well but thought that it might be just as bad


Shug did you stay there overnight on Saturday.


----------



## The Jacks (Jun 4, 2021)

We were at Elie on the 23rd /24th May Bay 1, there was a lot of vans on the first night, more than the permitted amount, lots more.
A guy and his family turned up with a caravan and parked it on bay four, unhitched it, leveled it, water out wastemaster out, dog pen out on the grass, looked like they were staying but they left a couple of hours later, don't know if they were asked to leave but it was a lot of work getting that lot set up for a couple of hours


----------



## maingate (Jun 4, 2021)

Stayed there a number of times for one night only. Rarely was there another motorhome or camper van there. It sounds like the Council has provided a facility, word gets round on the internet and it becomes a hotspot. If that is the case then with great sadness we will never overnight there again if it acts as a magnet for shitheads.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 4, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Shug did you stay there overnight on Saturday.


No, we had intended to stay there or up at Kingsbarn, but thought that if Elie was as bad as that then Kingsbarn would be just as bad. The photo that you posted of the bigger car park that area was full of motorhomes, even big tents on the grassy part of that area. We could have parked on the disabled spaces for the day, my wife has a blue badge, but didn‘t want to add to the congestion.
 To make it worse we couldn’t get a fish supper from the wee chippy at Anstruther as the whole area was very busy with long queues at every chip shop


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 4, 2021)

While staycations remain big on the agenda  for the foreseeable it’s going to be pretty much like this everywhere, regardless of what vehicles we’re out and about in, or what facilities are being provided


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> No, we had intended to stay there or up at Kingsbarn, but thought that if Elie was as bad as that then Kingsbarn would be just as bad. The photo that you posted of the bigger car park that area was full of motorhomes, even big tents on the grassy part of that area. We could have parked on the disabled spaces for the day, my wife has a blue badge, but didn‘t want to add to the congestion.
> To make it worse we couldn’t get a fish supper from the wee chippy at Anstruther as the whole area was very busy with long queues at every chip shop


I reckon that we will only visit Kingsbarn and Elie out of high season and midweek now.
Thats if they don't close the barriers.
But sadly I saw the worse side of our fraternity.
Selfishness has no bounds when it comes to some.
Fife council who are trying to do the right thing deserve a lot better than this.
They have to start charging, and carry out their plans to selling annual passes to those who wish to use their car parks.
Then they have to enforce their own regulations.
I think they would have turned a blind eye to minor breeches, particularly in these times.
But some of us simply are not getting the message, and thats a real shame.
Other councils looking on, who may have been considering similar action, will be put of by the actions of a selfish ignorant minority of idiots.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

maingate said:


> Stayed there a number of times for one night only. Rarely was there another motorhome or camper van there. It sounds like the Council has provided a facility, word gets round on the internet and it becomes a hotspot. If that is the case then with great sadness we will never overnight there again if it acts as a magnet for shitheads.



Both Elie and kings barns had problems in the past, hence why these measures were only introduced there. Fife have plans to extend this to other carparks, but after this I don’t know what they will do now.
But the weekend in question was a bank holiday weekend with good weather, it was fine through the week. I will avoid Elie in high season at weekends, otherwise it will be fine I reckon. Also I opened this thread to make everyone aware of what is going on, hopefully others on here who post elsewhere will do likewise. This may help to bring some normality back to Elie.
And yes maingate I agree with you, to some extent what Fife are trying to do may be commendable, but as you say it has at least on a temporary basis increased the interest in Elie and Kingsbarns.


----------



## maingate (Jun 4, 2021)

There is far too much valuable information given out on here and gifted to whoever is lurking for just that reason.

Go to the top right of the forum page and check who is online. At the moment it is 47 members, 159 guests. Nobody knows who these people are, or what kind of wildcamper they are. I used to say this at regular intervals over the yeears on here but people must forget that loose lips sink ships.  

There are forums on here that can only be seen by members, lurkers will not get access to them. Tat is where these sort of threads should be posted.

Edit. I have just logged out and I can still read every word of this thread. Try it yourselves.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 4, 2021)

maingate said:


> There is far too much valuable information given out on here and gifted to whoever is lurking for just that reason.
> 
> Go to the top right of the forum page and check who is online. At the moment it is 47 members, 159 guests. Nobody knows who these people are, or what kind of wildcamper they are. I used to say this at regular intervals over the yeears on here but people must forget that loose lips sink ships.
> 
> ...


Bill, message me if you want the thread moving?


----------



## maingate (Jun 4, 2021)

Edina said:


> Bill, message me if you want the thread moving?


Don't take this the wrong way, I know you Mods have plenty other things to do than give your time for free but could these sort of threads be arbitrarily moved by Mods when they appear?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 4, 2021)

maingate said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, I know you Mods have plenty other things to do than give your time for free but could these sort of threads be arbitrarily moved by Mods when they appear?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Jim, 
I DO give my time for free!   
I try to help wherever I can, but have learnt that moving threads to a 'better' place without asking the OP often upsets our more sensitive members. Most of my time on here is spent enlarging photos that folk keep posting as thumbnails.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 4, 2021)

Do you think that suggesting to the council that putting a two day maximum stay on the notice would prevent long stayers hogging the overnight bays?


----------



## The Jacks (Jun 4, 2021)

It says
"Concidered others and stay no more than 2 nights" on the notice.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> Do you think that suggesting to the council that putting a two day maximum stay on the notice would prevent long stayers hogging the overnight bays?



Shug I think a two night stay from Monday to Friday is just about right. We have a 55mile each way journey to Elie, a one night stat would not be viable. Weekends maybe one night.
Bottom line, Fife council have tried to be fair, they did their research, and put provisions in place to cater for us. They may or may not have erred, but they are just trying this out, changes will be forthcoming.
I hope plenty read this thread, then pass this on to others, and hopefully things will improve. Sadly I think that human nature will win over, and Fife may have to take measures to rectify a situation created by some of us Motorhome owners.


----------



## QFour (Jun 4, 2021)

You get the same problems in France. Nice spot and 2 Mhs with awnings out facing each other so using 4 spaces. No one seems to bother much and if the Aire is full they park where the can. Council will need to police it if they want to stop it. That means employing someone and that means creating revenue so charges and fines. Same old a few spoiling it for the rest.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

QFour said:


> You get the same problems in France. Nice spot and 2 Mhs with awnings out facing each other so using 4 spaces. No one seems to bother much and if the Aire is full they park where the can. Council will need to police it if they want to stop it. That means employing someone and that means creating revenue so charges and fines. Same old a few spoiling it for the rest.


If you read through Fifes original proposals below, you will note that originally they intended to charge for an annual pass, and for each overnight stay.
They already employ several wardens who open and close the toilets, and clean and maintain them.
If they charged for the annual passes, and for overnight stays then these charges could offset any overtime paid to the wardens.
I reckon that they may well start these charges soon in order to attempt to control the situation.
But they have issues regarding ownership of some carparks, such as Kingbarns.
Its doubtful if they could make charges mandatory there.
They will have to seek legal advice on some of these issues.

Freedom-Camping-Options-Paper-on-Motorhome-Use-in-Fife.pdf


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

I forgot to mention earlier, but Elie carpark will be having its old toilets replaced with the same type as recently installed at Kingsbarns.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 4, 2021)

We need a little deeper thought as to why this happens.   If we do not then we ignore one of the  reasons why there are some people who do not support the provision of aire style faciiities.   If a council does what I've striven for years to make happen and make selected places have permited overngiht parking, it mgiht not be doing the right thing.   The reason can be put briefly like this – the council can now justifiably say, “_We've done what you wanted and this is where you can park overngiht – but nowhere else”.    _

If a council provides permitted overnight parking spaces then it deserves, and receives from me at least, a small note thanking it.      A council, and we, might think it does a service by allowing, say, five motor homes but what about number six?   Where does he go.  He goes somewhere else, of course or we call him an idiot who spoils it for the rest of us.   But … there is nowhere else.

So number six stays.   And then comes along numbers seven and eight and so on.   Well, they stay too.  And earn our anger.  Ignoring one rule leads to ignoring others too.

But where do the late-comers go?   Should have booked ahead?  Like the Lake District authority said a day or so ago?   Don'lt come if youjhaven't booked ahead?   For an aire?    Won't be an aire.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> We need a little deeper thought as to why this happens.   If we do not then we ignore one of the  reasons why there are some people who do not support the provision of aire style faciiities.   If a council does what I've striven for years to make happen and make selected places have permited overngiht parking, it mgiht not be doing the right thing.   The reason can be put briefly like this – the council can now justifiably say, “_We've done what you wanted and this is where you can park overngiht – but nowhere else”.    _
> 
> If a council provides permitted overnight parking spaces then it deserves, and receives from me at least, a small note thanking it.      A council, and we, might think it does a service by allowing, say, five motor homes but what about number six?   Where does he go.  He goes somewhere else, of course or we call him an idiot who spoils it for the rest of us.   But … there is nowhere else.
> 
> ...



These current parking measures are being looked at closely.
Possibly the weekend in question provided the perfect storm.
Bank holiday weekend, good weather, and as previously mentioned some may have been attracted because of these very measures, being in effect as you say counter productive. But I don’t think Fife would have bothered if say two or three vans parked outwith the designated places. But 30 vans were they made provision for only 7 places is not acceptable.
I am hoping that word gets round what is going on and many including myself will stay clear in potentially busy times.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 4, 2021)

Or maybe they put more motorhome spaces in and increase revenue if the demand is there ?


----------



## kensowerby (Jun 4, 2021)

Shit heads with the me me me me attitude, I am the only one that matters.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 4, 2021)

Booked into Findhorn motorhome stopover for a couple of nights next week. Findhorn like Elie has been plagued by inconsiderate motorhomers in the past when it was purely voluntary contributions with no controls.  It will be interesting to see how effective their system is now.  I know that it cost £15 per night for a max of 2 nights with effectively no facilities but quite frankly I am prepared to pay this if it is properly controlled and I feel far more comfortable in a place where we are welcome.  Apparently there is an ANPR controlled barrier as you need to give your reg no. when  booking and paying.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Booked into Findhorn motorhome stopover for a couple of nights next week. Findhorn like Elie has been plagued by inconsiderate motorhomers in the past when it was purely voluntary contributions with no controls.  It will be interesting to see how effective their system is now.  I know that it cost £15 per night for a max of 2 nights with effectively no facilities but quite frankly I am prepared to pay this if it is properly controlled and I feel far more comfortable in a place where we are welcome.  Apparently there is an ANPR controlled barrier as you need to give your reg no. when  booking and paying.



It looks stunning Tony, one for the future. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 4, 2021)

We love Findhorn and go there quite often (but not since the new stopover was created) It’s a lovely place if you like boating and coast walking.  Plus easy walking distance to the village and a couple of excellent hostelries.  Even the Findhorn Foundation is an interesting place to visit with unusual houses - think straw bale or whisky barrel - and an excellent deli.  The only slight drawback is although the stopover is right beside the sea you can’t see it because of the dunes, unlike Elie with its excellent sea views.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 4, 2021)

Just in case anyone is interested the height barrier at the top of the Path in Kirkcaldy has been open the last few days, you can get down to the water's edge in your vans.


----------



## Veloman (Jun 5, 2021)

> To make it worse we couldn’t get a fish supper from the wee chippy at Anstruther as the whole area was very busy with long queues at every chip shop





Bigshug said:


> No, we had intended to stay there or up at Kingsbarn, but thought that if Elie was as bad as that then Kingsbarn would be just as bad. The photo that you posted of the bigger car park that area was full of motorhomes, even big tents on the grassy part of that area. We could have parked on the disabled spaces for the day, my wife has a blue badge, but didn‘t want to add to the congestion.
> To make it worse we couldn’t get a fish supper from the wee chippy at Anstruther as the whole area was very busy with long queues at every chip shop


That brought back memories!  Motorcycling and tent camping in the late '60s. chips and battered black pudding at Anstruther by the harbour, a delicacy hitherto unknown to me and my future wife.  I wonder if its the same chippy and if they still do battered blackpudding?  Cant say I fancy it now but at the time, cold and wet it was a life saver.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 5, 2021)

StreetSleeper said:


> Just in case anyone is interested the height barrier at the top of the Path in Kirkcaldy has been open the last few days, you c


We were there only 10 days ago, and we were privileged to sit at the same table that Tom Hanks sat in when he visited the chippy several years ago.
We only found that out when I got chatting to the waitress when we were leaving.
As for your battered black pudding yes they still do it, its a Scottish delicacy in all fish and chip shops
I believe that prince William and Kate went there when they were at St Andrews university, and Prince Charles also visited the chippy.

anstruther-where-tom-hanks-goes-to-chill


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 5, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> To make it worse we couldn’t get a fish supper from the wee chippy at Anstruther as the whole area was very busy with long queues at every chip shop


  We never go for chips at Ainster, too congested, and all chip shops have big queues. Try Crail, far end of main street or Pittenweem; parallel to main road, next to church tower and even Elie, just past the green on the corner. All of these I can recommend: aw these chippys fur a guid poke.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 5, 2021)

StreetSleeper said:


> We never go for chips at Ainster, too congested, and all chip shops have big queues. Try Crail, far end of main street or Pittenweem; parallel to main road, next to church tower and even Elie, just past the green on the corner. All of these I can recommend: aw these chippys fur a guid poke


That guid tae ken, thanks for that. We usually decide where to go by where the best chippies are. 
might be an idea to start a thread recommending chippies that are easy to park at


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 5, 2021)

We were planning on heading up that coastline next Monday-Tuesday. If Elie and Knigsbarns are getting out of hand has anyone got any good suggestions for reasonably quiet spots…one night east of Kirkcaldy and one further around the coast. West Wemyss? Taymouth?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 7, 2021)

Kirkcaldy Seafield car park height barrier down, can now park from 6:30 till 10 at night, when the gates are locked.


----------



## The laird (Jun 7, 2021)

Cheers for that rae


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 8, 2021)

Stayed at Dysart Harbour sea front car park last night. A really nice quiet interesting spot, with views over the Forth estuary, only one other van. Interesting harbour. Good coastal walks to West Wemyss and Kirkcaldy. West Wemyss looked nice too but not a lot of space there. People who stayed in Kirkcaldy we met said it was rather noisy. All we had were a few young people in cars, relatively harmless who left before 10.30pm. Just arrived in Elie Bay. Very busy.  7 designated bays for motorhomes, many full of cars.


----------



## Steviebeers (Oct 10, 2021)

We stayed at Ruby Bay, Elie for two nights at a designated parking bay on Wednesday and Thursday this week, It was excellent very quiet, we then moved along the road to Cellardyke next to Anstruther, we parked on the sea front at the tidal pools and were the only van there for our overnight stay, its not suitable for large motorhomes due driving through narrow streets to get there but if you have a small van like we have it is worth visiting, there is a lovely snack van that sells all hot drinks and freshly made crepes, we got the crepes share box which was brilliant. We will check out Dysart Harbour soon.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 10, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> Stayed at Dysart Harbour sea front car park last night. A really nice quiet interesting spot, with views over the Forth estuary, only one other van. Interesting harbour. Good coastal walks to West Wemyss and Kirkcaldy. West Wemyss looked nice too but not a lot of space there. People who stayed in Kirkcaldy we met said it was rather noisy. All we had were a few young people in cars, relatively harmless who left before 10.30pm. Just arrived in Elie Bay. Very busy.  7 designated bays for motorhomes, many full of cars.


What you describe as "designated bays for motorhomes" are in fact not. The signs indicate that any vehicle that complies with its national authorities' requirements for operation on road (such as road tax, insurance, testing) is permitted to park overnight in those bays (and only those bays) and any vehicle (no doubt complying with the same requirements) is permitted to park in any bays (including those bays) during daytime hours. Wild (tent) campers and others arriving by car and parking overnight are therefore fully entitled to use the bays that are identified with signs incorporating a motorhome symbol.


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 10, 2021)

caledonia said:


> The council just need to get tough. Put signs up telling people if not parked up in designated bays they will be asked to leave. It’s all about policing it properly. I think there’s more ar5ehole motor home owners out there than people think.


Thing is, if some folk are parking in designated bays, but staying for weeks at a time, is it fair to move people on who are only there for 24hrs but can't get into a bay for the other 'bayhogs'?
Never as simple as it first seems.....


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 10, 2021)

TJBi said:


> What you describe as "designated bays for motorhomes" are in fact not. The signs indicate that any vehicle that complies with its national authorities' requirements for operation on road (such as road tax, insurance, testing) is permitted to park overnight in those bays (and only those bays) and any vehicle (no doubt complying with the same requirements) is permitted to park in any bays (including those bays) during daytime hours. Wild (tent) campers and others arriving by car and parking overnight are therefore fully entitled to use the bays that are identified with signs incorporating a motorhome symbol.


What you are saying is correct, they are not motorhome parking bays, they are overnight parking bays. Any permitted vehicle is free to park in these bays. And even if they were motorhome only bays I have no doubt that cars would park in them. Obviously Fife council when creating these bays intended them for us. It’s also worth noting that during daytime motorhomes are free to park anywhere in the carpark.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 10, 2021)

Currently at Craigmead, has been busy during the days, lovely and peaceful at night. One other van with us last night, on our own tonight bliss. Couple of great walks during the stay east hill yesterday and west hill today.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 11, 2021)

Forresbroons said:


> Currently at Craigmead, has been busy during the days, lovely and peaceful at night. One other van with us last night, on our own tonight bliss. Couple of great walks during the stay east hill yesterday and west hill today.


East Hill from there is a challenging one! Much preferred doing it from CR East Lomond.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2021)

Good to see things have improved in Fife, we were at Elie in summer at the start of the designated parking bays and some of the behaviour and the numbers shameful. Fife need to start charging, and policing their rules. But speaking to a warden they are reluctant to do so. I hope to get back there in winter, when it will hopefully be quiet. 
Craigmead is a nice spot, with east and west Lomond doable the same day, or take your time and do one each day. But a visit to Falkland and it’s estate is well worth a visit. Look out for the bench donated by Johnny Cash to the village his family came from. He even did a special concert there in the 70s.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 11, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> That guid tae ken, thanks for that. We usually decide where to go by where the best chippies are.
> might be an idea to start a thread recommending chippies that are easy to park





Bigshug said:


> That guid tae ken, thanks for that. We usually decide where to go by where the best chippies are.
> might be an idea to start a thread recommending chippies that are easy to park at


Resurrect the one Polar Bear started a few years ago, my recommendations still hold good.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 11, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Resurrect the one Polar Bear started a few years ago, my recommendations still hold good.



This one I presume;



			https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/poi-fish-and-chip-shops.49787/#post-598328


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 11, 2021)

Robmac said:


> This one I presume;
> 
> 
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/poi-fish-and-chip-shops.49787/#post-598328


That's the one.


----------

